# Transform your Audi, with G.I.A.C. Software and AWE Tuning performance components.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

G.I.A.C. Software and AWE Tuning have a long history of performance for your . With past products like the 370hp AWE Tuning K04 kit which put an ordinary Mk6 GTI into the 11s in the quarter mile, the AWE Tuning RSK04 kit that helped to make the B5 S4 a performance icon, and 750hp 911 Turbos that retain stock drivability, big performance can be expected with G.I.A.C. Software and AWE Tuning performance components. See how AWE Tuning and G.I.A.C. Software can get your car on the right path, right here.


----------

